
Introducing the New Walmart.com - uptown
https://news.walmart.com/2018/04/17/introducing-the-new-walmartcom
======
tdhz77
Certainly better than when Walmart tried to hire Cucker for responsive web
templates. A lot of talent in Bentonville the home of Walmart. I'm excited to
see Walmarts new e-commerce focus make Amazon more competitive.

